# Unwanted string noise and overtones...need help



## Bisky (Sep 15, 2013)

When I am trying to play metal (or anything with high gain) I get too much added noise. It is usually from stopping the strings with my fretting hand and also the sound of my hand sliding over the strings. For instance, if I am playing something with a lot of start stop type rhythm on the open low string, when I mute the string to stop the noise I can hear too much harmonics. My right hand also adds to the problem when I mute the strings I can get some harmonics.

If I turn the gain way down it helps, but then I don't get the tone I want. I really don't run the gain that high anyway. 

Is this just the nature of raw guitar sound? I'm think that maybe I am just expecting too much because I listen to the processed and polished sounds of like Keith Merrow for instance, and between notes he gets dead silence. 

This is making me miserable.

setup is: Guitar -> noisegate ->OD (usually off) -> amp. I use some other effects but they are on a true bypass looper, so they have no effect when looper is not activated.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Sep 15, 2013)

Bisky said:


> When I am trying to play metal (or anything with high gain) I get too much added noise. It is usually from stopping the strings with my fretting hand and also the sound of my hand sliding over the strings. For instance, if I am playing something with a lot of start stop type rhythm on the open low string, when I mute the string to stop the noise I can hear too much harmonics. My right hand also adds to the problem when I mute the strings I can get some harmonics.
> 
> If I turn the gain way down it helps, but then I don't get the tone I want. I really don't run the gain that high anyway.
> 
> ...



I use some foam under the strings behind the nut. It seems to work well. If its a floyd equipped guitar I've seen people put tape on the springs to stop vibrations. Other people use fret wraps, but there are many cheaper alternatives. And the dead silence on his tracks are more than likely from going in and cutting out areas in between each note he wants.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 18, 2013)

Bisky said:


> When I am trying to play metal (or anything with high gain) I get too much added noise. It is usually from stopping the strings with my fretting hand and also the sound of my hand sliding over the strings. For instance, if I am playing something with a lot of start stop type rhythm on the open low string, when I mute the string to stop the noise I can hear too much harmonics. My right hand also adds to the problem when I mute the strings I can get some harmonics.
> 
> If I turn the gain way down it helps, but then I don't get the tone I want. I really don't run the gain that high anyway.
> 
> ...



You use a 5150 variant don't you? Basically, the areas right next to the bridge and the nut have the most harmonic activity. If you are using a 5150 on the highest gain channel (depends on if it has 2 or 3) you are using a lot of gain! This throws those harmonics your palm is hovering on into chaos. What tends to happen is the player will move their palm ever so slightly while palm muting which sets off those harmonics. Ironically, the noise gate makes it worse because it kicks in immediately AFTER the squeak, meaning the harmonic noise is the last thing heard. 

If your pickups are high output too, that only adds to the problem. I would try dialing the presence back and see if that helps. Actually...start with the presence at 0 and slowly dial it back in and see if you can get the tone you are after before things start to squeak. 

If a highly distorted guitar ever becomes dead silent that means one of two things: power failure or really good noise gate.  Comparing your tone to a recorded tone, especially these days, is a good way to make yourself miserable. Anything can be edited to the point of perfection and it frequently is! 

I use the base model ISP Decimator and it does a good job but I use it mostly to keep electrical noise from passive pickups and pedals at bay.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 18, 2013)

> And the dead silence on his tracks are more than likely from going in and cutting out areas in between each note he wants.



^ (For the post above mine) This too!


----------

